# lost baby at 5 mn pregnacy



## babyrichard (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I lost my little boy when I was 5 mns pregnant (last week). They said that I ran out of room and possibly have an incompetent uterus.
I have a bicornate uterus with a possible septum. I won't know for sure what my uterus looks like until I go in for a test where they inject dye to my uterus which will be in a couple of weeks. They doctors say that I should see a specialist and see if they can do surgery.

I was wondering if any of you out there have gone through any of this before and what you have been told. I have been doing some reading online and it stated that they might put you on hormone medication. I try to stay away from the internet because some of the information on there is quite scary.

This is my 2nd miscarriage. I lost the 1st baby when I was 10 weeks pregnant, the baby implanted in the wrong spot (they said on the septum). The 2nd baby implanted in the horn, but they said that I "ran out of room" and that is why I went into labor so early. They even said that I might have a incompetent cervix. But when I had my ultrasounds, they said that my cervix looks to be normal.. who knows...

But anyway, sorry for not making this so clear. My mind is still not with me. Any advise or information that any of you have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't have any advice for you, but I do want to say how sorry I am. I lost my baby girl at 26wks on 9-19. We don't know why yet but are waiting on the autopsy results. I'm just so sorry another parent is going through this.


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

welcome to MDC!

I'm so sorry for your losses...









I don't have any experience with what you are describing but I didn't want to read and not reply.

It does sound like more testing would be beneficial, just to find out exactly what you're dealing with. I hope you find the answers you are looking for!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss...









I hope you get the answers you need.

Peace and healing to you~


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i understand if you are not ready,but to give you advice i need a bit more info...i lost a daughter at 5 1/2 (22 weeks) months pregnant and they also thought i had an incompetent cervix, which i did not. doctors seem to just throw that term around when they don't know the cause. he also mentioned it could be pProm. definitely not. i had contractions all night long. started at 8pm and ended at 9am when my water broke. an incompetent cervix happens when your cervix is too weak to keep the weight of your baby in (that's why it happens in the 2nd trimester...), which happens without contractions-my new doctor said that what happens is they check the woman and will see her bag of waters just bulging there in her cervix! and pProm happens when your water just spontaneously breaks without warning or labor signs. can you share your pregnancy with us? your labor?
i'm so sorry mama. this just sucks.







s!


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I don't have any experience with the situation you are describing but I wanted to say how sorry I am for the loss of your little boy. I have found this forum a lifeline since my baby daughter, Emma, was stillborn this time last year. I hope you are able to find love and support here.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

No advice but I wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.









I experienced loss at 19 1/2 weeks. My water broke, no labor or cervical changes until hours later.

I have read about moms who had a uterine malformation, had surgery to fix it, and shortly after became pregnant and went to term without issue. I've also heard of women who got pregnant with a malformed uterus and the baby just happened to stick on a good spot and the pregnancy went fine.

IC seems to be diagnosed either too quickly in some cases or not soon enough in others. Something to look at with your next pregnancy would be 17P/P17 injections. they can help prevent PTL once your anatomical issues are resolved.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaitingForKiddos* 

IC seems to be diagnosed either too quickly in some cases or not soon enough in others. Something to look at with your next pregnancy would be 17P/P17 injections. they can help prevent PTL once your anatomical issues are resolved.

i definitely agree with this. Preventing a possible IC should be monitored better, the thing is it is very hard because the stitch needs to be put in around 13-17 weeks pregnant and at that time the cervix isn't making any changes.








i will be getting P17 shots with this pregnancy starting around 17 weeks pregnant. my new doctor mentioned that i will need to be referred to a specialist because even though they are able to administer them, they don't have them available to me personally, so that is definitely something to think about.
you are doing all you can for now, so try and relax about that. you are getting tests to cross off some things and get down to the bottom of why this occured. did you name your son? i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for both of your losses.


----------



## babyrichard (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi thank you all for you responses.

It started on Thurs. I woke up at 4:30 am with horrible pain. Low back pain and it felt like i had 2 knives stabbing me in my sides. This lasted for about a while, so at 5 am I decided that I would sit in a luke warm bath, I thought for some reason that my back was just spasming (why I thought this I had no idea). around 5:30 I went back to bed because the pain went away. I fell asleep and then at 6:00 I woke again with the same pain. This time I called my ob office and had one of the nurses call me back. She said that I can wait until 9 (I had my 5 mn ultrasound scheduled that day) or go to the hospital, but because I had a little bit of spotting. She said to wait and see if the spotting and pain gets worse. Well it didnt take long until the spotting turned into more blood. So I called the ob nurse again and she said the same 2 options but said that it would be best that I go to the hospital. So we went to the hospital, arrived at 7:30 am. They hooked me up to some machines. and the pain which I figured were contractions where about every 10 minutes or so many less. (I dont know...







) Anyway, I finally got an ultrasound around 11:00 and the baby looked great was healthy and everything (which makes it even tougher) but they detected with an ultrasound and with a vaginal exam that the membrane was coming out. Well they decided to put me on medication and antibiotics to see if they could stop the labor. But it didn't work and I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy at 2:01 pm. His name is Richard (after my grandpa).

Anyway, I am new to all these terms.... so I think IC means incompetent cervix, but have no idea what a pProm is.

All I know is that at one doctors office I was dx with a septal uterus. At this office when I was pregnant with the 1st they said bicornate. And like I said the 1st one attached in the wrong spot, the 2nd attached in the correct spot, but supposively ran out of room and i have an incompetent cervix.

I tried to do a lot of reading online and that was the worst thing I could of done because now I think I freaked myself out....

if you ladies from your experience could give me some idea of what you think happened that would be great, I mean I know none of you know what could be the problem and the same the docs dont know what the problem could be until more tests are done. but any experience that you have or research or information that your doc told you will greatly help me.

I know I can't blame myself but it so hard to wake up and not have the feeling I had just a week ago.

Anyway, thanks again for all the responses and help. I greatly appreciate it!
I am so sorry for all of you that have lot your little one. You are all in my thoughts!


----------



## babyrichard (Oct 2, 2009)

also one more thing. I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid the week before. But was not sure if it was just vaginal discharge or fluid.... so not sure if this started it all or not.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry.









If you have a septate uterus, you have a membrane separating the two halves of your uterus. From having another mom go through this, it's a pretty simple 'fix', in that they remove the membrane, wait for healing and then you proceed like any other 'normal' uterus pregnancy--meaning no increased risks.

If it's bicornate uterus, I think that means that your uterus halves never fused together. If this is the case, the outcome depends on if one side is big enough to support a full term (or close to full term) baby. If so, you can try naturally until you get implantation in the 'right' side, or use IVF to do it. I was on a subsequent pregnancy message group when I got pregnant with Stephen. There was one woman on there who had a bicornate uterus. This baby implanted on the 'bigger' side and went to 32 weeks, I believe. Both mom & baby are healthy and happy currently.

Incompetent cervix. After losing Joseph at 16 weeks, I was told I could have it. During my subsequent pregnancy with Stephen, my cervix started shortening. I was monitored from about 16 weeks to 22 weeks. According to the high risk OB, if I had IC it would have shown up by then. Apparently I have what is called a 'dynamic' cervix. Shorthand for anxiety inducing little isht.







Nothing dangerous, but it was why I was watched so much 'longer' than necessary. According to her, if I had IC I would have started showing it by 18 weeks, the latest. Jess is right though that they need to put in a stitch early though--around 12 weeks--for the highest success rates. I've never heard of those shots though. The one mom on the above mentioned group who had it had a cerclage placed early and a LONG bedrest--from 15 weeks to 36 weeks. She went to term after having the cerclage removed. She & her little daughter were and are doing fine.

Ami


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, it must be devastating for you.

I can understand that you must be confused at the moment, and I just want to encourage you to (when you are ready) to find out more information about your uterine anomaly. This will definately be valuable info in subsequent pregnancies, although obviously not any comfort now.
I also have a uterine anomaly (Uterus didelphys) but for many many years I was misdiagnosed as Unicornuate Uterus - by 3 different doctors. It wasn't until I m/c recently that I was accurately diagnosed.
I'm a member of a Yahoo group which I've found really helpful in finding information and support since my recent diagnosis -
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...rianAnomalies/
(I hope it's not naughty if I put this link here?)
There are women on this board who know so much, and they may also be able to give a doc reccomendation, depending on where you live! I found my current doctor here.

Anyway, I'm no expert, but I know this much
1. there is definitely higher risk of incompetant cervix in women that suffer uterine (mullerian) anomalies. generally cervical measurements would be taken, or a cerclage placed.
2. bicornuate uteri have much better outcomes than septate.
3. septate can be operated on, and in most cases fixed.
4. doctors can't accurately diagnose any uterine condition while you are pregnant
5. even a hsg (the dye test) is not always a conclusive diagnosis.
6. under the care of an appropriately qualified doctor, there is no reason to think that you can't take a pregnancy to term (but you prob should be classed as high risk!)

I apologise if this response seems cold or clinical, I just know that I am very much an "information" person, I like to know facts. I hope this is somewhat helpful for you.


----------



## babyrichard (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for the replies. I joined the other forum. Hopefully with all of this I will be able to get some other information then just from the doctors.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babyrichard* 
also one more thing. I thought I was leaking amniotic fluid the week before. But was not sure if it was just vaginal discharge or fluid.... so not sure if this started it all or not.

if it was fluid, it would have smelled sweet? do you think by chance it could have been your mucous plug you lost? it is gelatin like/like snot a bit (gross, sorry) and yellowish/whiteish/pink tinged? if it was fluid then *maybe* you suffered from pProm-that is preterm premature rupture of membranes, that is when the water breaks spontaneously. if that was the case i would think it would break more and you would know your water broke. but i am not positive?? when you went into the docs, did they check your cervix and were you dialated? if so how much? i hope with the help of your doctor and some testing you can get to the bottom of this to find answers. go easy and lean on all of us, this forum has been a lifeline for me.







baby richard


----------



## babyrichard (Oct 2, 2009)

hi.
i dont think i lost my mucous plug. I tried smelling the fluid and could not tell if it was sweet. All i know is that there was more "discharge" on my liner then normal and also at one point my underwear was alittle more wet then normal.

I was at the hospital when they checked me, they said that there was some membrane already coming out and I was dilated but they could not tell how much bc of the membrane. At first they said 7 cm then they changed it to 4 cm. So i am not sure.

Do you know anything about a septal uterus, like if the baby runs out of room and that is why you go into labor soon? or is that more bicornate?

thanks for all the responses!


----------

